# Will my dog's ears pop up?



## RufusRocks (May 1, 2009)

*Will my dog's ears pop up? **edited w/ more pics***

Here are some pics of my 12 week old puppy. The shelter said he's a lab/shepherd mix. Right now his ears are floppy. But I've seen pictures of shepherds (i.e. German Shepherds) with ears that are erect. However, the pictures of German Shepherd puppies showed that their ears were floppy when they were young, but then popped up as they grew older. 

Will his ears stay floppy or will they pop up as he grows?



















_Wow, you guys are SO nice!! Here are a couple more pics..._


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I think they will stay down, they look more like lab ears.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I think they will stay down as well. It is hard to say for sure but he does have Lab looking ears. Soooooo cute.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

I love the look on his face in the second pic.


----------



## lucyloo2 (Apr 12, 2009)

I think they will probably stay down  They look like lab ears as the others have said. He is sooooo darn cute!!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Also am going to agree that they will stay down. German shepherd puppy ears look different, not as broad and rounded as a lab's. You have an adorable puppy, though! I love his coloring.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

how old is the puppy? the general rule of thumb is, If they are not standing even momentarily by 5 months old, they never will.

Also he is not a labrador/ german shepherd mix because he has tan points and tan points are a reccessive trait which means both parents had to pass the gene on.


----------



## blkshadow (May 1, 2009)

Looks like they're stuck floppy. They'd be more pointed by now if they were going to stand up, I think.


----------



## RufusRocks (May 1, 2009)

Keechak said:


> Also he is not a labrador/ german shepherd mix because he has tan points and tan points are a reccessive trait which means both parents had to pass the gene on.


If he's not lab/shepherd what kind of dog do you think he is?

I was somewhat skeptical when the shelter told us he was lab/shepherd. Looks to me like he has some dobie or rott in him. But I dunno...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

he could be Lab/Dobe X German Shepherd that is a good possability. he also has the large houdish ears like a dobe


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

She looks like a Doberman or Rottweiler mix, not at all like a Shepherd, so probably not. Floppy ears are cute!


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

When I saw him, I thought he was a doberman mix. 

He's really, really pretty!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I see Dobie or Rottie, with a little lab thrown in (maybe). Whatever he is, I too think his ears will stay down. He is so very cute at any rate! Love black and tan dogs...wonder why


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

Some dogs actually look rather awkward, example my min-schnauzers both have cropped ears and my friend two dogs MS, both there ears are natural, and they when they stand up they look like a cross between rabbit and dog I feel your dog will look better if the ears stay down. Not that I could not love a rabbit dog


----------



## RufusRocks (May 1, 2009)

BobSD said:


> I feel your dog will look better if the ears stay down.


I agree, and REALLY hope they stay down!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I think they may go up a LITTLE more than they are now, but not by much.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

That second pic REALLY looks dobie. Enough so that I'd be calling him a Rotti/Dobie mix. He's too cute for words! 

And down.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

I see more beagle than German Shepherd.. so the ears might stay dog forever.. looks much more cute that way!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'd guess either Lab/Dobie or Lab/Rottie. And I'd guess the ears would stay down.

Too cute!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Keechak said:


> Also he is not a labrador/ german shepherd mix because he has tan points and tan points are a reccessive trait which means both parents had to pass the gene on.


Mismarked Labs can be black and tan. It's not that difficult for a recessive trait to hide in generations of dogs ad then suddenly crop up unepectedly. If it were a dominant trait then that would be unlikely, but not impossible. There's whole websites devoted to mismarked labs, just google it; there's some really neat unexpected colors that can come up certain breeds.


----------



## semper83 (May 6, 2009)

I'm going to agree with the other posters here that his ears look like they will stay down. And as for the mix as he gets older it might be a bit easier to guess what kind of mix he is. Either way he's really cute and I love the markings


----------



## silverphoenix69 (Feb 12, 2009)

LOL I can't look at his face now...My mom said "I don't like those dots above his eyes...they look like another pair of eyes!!!" LOL

Sorry more on topic, and I don't say he has this in him but that second picture reminds me of a dachshund, well the face, not the paws 

He's a really cute pup! Congrats


----------

